# Can i use this KS solution?



## GoranX (Dec 5, 2008)

The thing is all i could buy for potassium is this









On the cover it stands:
Potassium 30%
Sulfur 20%
and the rest is water i guess ...

uses are for gardening and fruit trees or similar ...
Contacting the supplier of the store i foundout that it is potassium thiosulfate is it safe to use and in what dosage?


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't use it... get some dry KH2P04 and mix it. You can use the "fertilizer " on this site for punch into google "Chuck's calculator".


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Goran.

I can't translate the bottle but what does it say the guaranteed analysis is?

Do you have any botanical or hydroponic shops that would carry the dry chems? If not, is there issues of shipping that stuff in your country?


----------



## GoranX (Dec 5, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Hi Goran.
> 
> I can't translate the bottle but what does it say the guaranteed analysis is?
> 
> Do you have any botanical or hydroponic shops that would carry the dry chems? If not, is there issues of shipping that stuff in your country?


Sure you can't translate, it in Macedonian. 
I assure you i cen not find another source od pottasium, i can order online, the price is like $7-$8 for 1year dosing but it kosts $45 for postage, my point being my paycheck is $200 monthly.

thanks for your toughts anyway ... you may close this topic.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

With that postage, I see why you wouldn't order. I wonder if there is anyone who knows more about this on your side of the world that can chime in.

If that's your only source, use it....just test and see how everything turns out. If things go down hill...stop using.


----------



## donvito777 (Feb 14, 2009)

let me see the other side of the bottle and maybe i can help u


----------

